# Yellow Oxide



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:help I was playing-- is it _normal_ for yellow oxide to morph into pink :O or is it just me? I am betting it was just me :sigh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yellow will help you learn which PH your soap has, just like....ok senior moment, the big fluffy grandma flowers  that turn pink or purple depending upon the PH of your soil? Some answer hugh ???  Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol Hydrangeas
D--- batch superheated and got spongy :mad I am rebatching it in the crockpot- it turned a beautiful golden color- just like the swirls were sopposed to be, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Ummm Vicki!

Hydrangeas aren't grandma flowers! :nooo They are my very favorite. I had them in the bouquets in my wedding (I got married in 1998) and I have one tattooed on my ankle. 

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara you are just an old soul, it's why we get along so well  Have you seen them in the lime green color? I did a wedding for a gal with the flowers done in white orchids and them in green and all the dresses in blush, it was beautiful! Vicki


----------

